
Simple HTTP Replacement for Python SimpleHTTPServer. TLS WithLets Encrypt and HTTP2 - bdowns328
https://github.com/briandowns/simple-httpd
======
schoen
That's great! How does it handle account key and certificate re-use (and
certificate expiry and renewal)? Does it register a new account and/or obtain
a new certificate every time it's run?

If so, it's likely to run into registration and issuance rate limit problems,
but if not, it's like to run into certificate expiry problems.

~~~
bdowns328
I'm just storing the certificates in a local cache dir until expiration. They
would be in ~/.autocert. Haven't worked out renewals quite honestly.

~~~
schoen
I'm pretty sure some of your users will be interested in that question around
90 days from now. :-)

